# ,  / > Kenwood >     Kenwood

## 11

Kenwood.           SSB    450(690)  850.
       140  ,       850-    450-   140-?    .     ,     - .

----------


## Serg

140   ,           ()

    ""    450  440.   690,   -    50.

----------


## Serg

,  ? -,  "    "  - "CQ-DX"?

----------


## bubble gum

140-.  ""   . ĸ  .       ,    .    ,      .     ,  ""  4 !  :Smile:

----------


## Serg

TS-570  ,    ,      ,  -     .     ,    .

    ,  -  .

----------


## bubble gum

140, ..    680 (  + 50 ).    .

----------

?        36000 - .     .        850 870 940.  950   .      ,      ,   .       ,  -  .
       ,    .       . 570  ,  870 !!!!

----------


## rv6ljk

> .         .      850-             .


90%  ,           99%         .             ,      ,         .   .
  850-,       140-  450-.   ,          -    ,   .        ,         .
  ,       ,  ,             ,     450-.         850-,   .       .  140-      ,    . 
http://www.rigpix.com/kenwood/kenwoodselect.htm       eham. ,     .

----------


## rv6ljk

.     930-, 940-    .     930-    ,    ,     20    :Smile:  .   -    .
    .    -  3  850-   30 ..     .        .      ,      .       .

----------


## rv6ljk

S   D  50 Mhz.   G   ,   .      ,         570-     .     ,      .   http://www.cqham.ru/review/showprodu...cat=13&page=11    .    eham    .

----------


## R9LZ

> 99%         .


 ?  , ,     - " ".

----------


## Stan UN8GA

\\   ,  . 
""         ,             .
    \ 570-.     -     .       ,    . ,  , -   . .    .      Parts    .   50 .    .    ,    \.

to: 11
   ,    TS-570.

----------


## 11

,  .        .     450,570  850?    450  570,           850-?    R Unit?

----------


## RZ3AGI

> ,  .        .     450,570  850?    450  570,           850-?    R Unit?


 , , 850.        / 570.     TS-480 -   570-,  ,  ,      (570-). 
          -   .
http://aprs.qrz.ru/art/dm8ta/2/kenwood-ts-480.jpg
http://www.radio-systems.net/ts480.php
http://www.hamradio.cmw.ru/techn/ts480.htm

----------


## 11

,    .        850-.           .     ,   250- (  )          ,          . ,     !    .
73!

----------


## 11

? 870-

----------


## 11

> P.S.  11,    ,            ,    ,     ""   ""        .   ,        KENWOOD,     (  920-950 $) YAESY  FT-897 (FT-857).


  :Embarassed:  
,       ,      ,      .   .    
 YAESY  FT-897 (FT-857)?

----------


## Serg

,     ,           :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## bubble gum

,      ...    -            .

----------

,   ,       ,  .     ,     , ?  , ...     ,       ... 850,    850S, 100 ,     , 850-     , ,  , . ,   ,   ,      .     .   (930,940)     ,   , ,      ,   ,     .! 870-     1500  1700 , ,,  .

----------


## RN6LEP

,      .     ,   "  "  ICOM -    ,     .      ?

  FT-897:  11,   QRZ.RU     .       -  ,   .          -  .

              .  ,    DX-  CQ contest,  .      ,       , DX-  . " ".   ,              .          ,     .

----------


## bubble gum

, TS-450/690   . 450 ,    .  690       . 50     ,   450-   .  ,       . ,    ,  . ( )

----------


## bubble gum

450  850,     .     450    .   - CW       940  :Smile: ))

----------


## RK4FB

> ...
> ,       ,      ,      .   .    
>  YAESY  FT-897 (FT-857)?


  857D  ,    http://rk4fb.penzanet.ru/modules/new...php?storyid=18    :
         ,      ,    .     -              :Very Happy:

----------


## rv4lk

TS-570DG.      ,    850-,    10...15 .
, RV4LK

----------


## A.N.G.

,   ?      2007 ...

----------


## A.N.G.

*11*,     .
,   ,      -    ,  -)))
,         ,     ...
  - ,       ...

----------


## CHACK

> 570-     D, SG, DG   ?


DG     TS-570D      ,    .
SG     50 .

    ,   , , .           .

----------


## UR7EY

850   570-,   "    850"  :Sad:

----------


## 4Victor

> ,   ,-TS-950SDX,TS-450SAT


 450     ?

----------

